# Your favorite shows as a child



## SizzlininIN (Aug 21, 2008)

My youngest son and I went with a friend and her children recently on an outing. The friend had Gilliagans Island in the DVD player and my son loved it. I loved this show as a child/teen and was thrilled to see that he too enjoys it. Sure miss those wholesome shows. I'm going to surprise him with some season DVD's. I also loved the Waltons, Little House on the Prairie to name a few..... He even loves my favorite cartoons Scooby Doo and Tom & Jerry.

What are some of the shows you loved as a child.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Aug 21, 2008)

All in the Family


----------



## babetoo (Aug 21, 2008)

when i was a child there were no tv's i remember i first saw in the fifties. not much on. saw kids show when mine were little. romper room, was one and seasame street. oh and a stupid clown named bob. my son liked teen age dance time when he was two. babe


----------



## luvs (Aug 21, 2008)

great Chefs, sesame street, pinwheel, fraggle rock.


----------



## Abdullah (Aug 21, 2008)

*Strawberry 
lulu caty*
*Do you know?*

*And Tom & Jerry*


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 21, 2008)

My favorites were Bewitched, I Dream of Jeannie, The Twilight Zone, The Monroes, Gunsmoke, Gilligan's Island, The Flintstones, The Jetsons, Brady Bunch, The Partridge Family, Love American Style, and After School Specials.  As a little older teen I loved The Waltons, Little House on the Prairie (now buying the DVD sets of those two), Father Murphy, Sunday Night Mystery Movie (which included Columbo, McLeod, McMillan and Wife, and later Hec Ramsey, and Quincy M.E.).  I'm not sure if this came on during my teens or just after, but I also loved Highway to Heaven.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 21, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> All in the Family


Oh yeah, I loved that too!  Wow, you are reminding me of what a TV-aholic I am.  I also loved The Jeffersons, Good Times, Happy Days, Joani Loves Chachi, and Charles in Charge.  Sheesh, I need to find another, less time consuming, hobby, like computers.  Oh, wait.  Um, never mind!  

Barbara


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 21, 2008)

Bonanza

Fury

and this weird little diddy called..Clutch Cargo

and Lassie


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2008)

The Galloping Gourmet
Julia Child
Lost in Space
The Brady Bunch
I Love Lucy
The Little Rascals
The Waltons
The Addams Family
The Meunsters
Emergency
The Rookies
The Carol Burnett Show
Kookla, Fran and Ollies Foreign Film Festival
The Ed Sullivan Show
I Dream of Jeannie
Bewitched
Fawlty Towers
Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 21, 2008)

You are making me think of more!  Galloping Gourmet, I love Lucy, Dick Van Dyke, Leave it to Beaver, The Munsters, Addams Family, Ozzie and Harriet, Hee Haw, Beverly Hillbillies.  You'll probably never believe it, but I actually did spend a lot of time outside, playing!  Looking at my list, it's hard to believe!  LOL  Of course most TV watching was in the evenings.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2008)

We didn't own a TV until I was about 7 YO so the list is shorter.  Then we got a 7" black and white set.

The Lone Ranger
Gunsmoke
Warner Brothers Cartoons
Howdy Doody
Have Gun Will Travel
Big Brother Bob Emory


----------



## The Z (Aug 21, 2008)

Gunsmoke
Bonanza
Gilligan's Island
Leave it to Beaver
and
last
but 
most
certainly
not
least
STAR TREK


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 21, 2008)

There were so many - showing my age now - Pinky the clown, all the good westerns - there were many,   Ed Sullivan, Red Buttons, Carol Burnett, Lawerence Welk, Friday night at the fights - Mom and Dad watched these - I had to, or look out the window  !  Many many others, Tom and Jerry are still my favorite with grandsons.  Oh - Mighty Mouse - he saved the day !!! lol


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 21, 2008)

Never watched a "tv", I just pushed a wheel down the dirt road with a stick...


----------



## jeninga75 (Aug 21, 2008)

H.R. Puffenstuff
Muppet Show
Reading Rainbow
Mr. Wizard


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh, more...

The Jackie Gleason Show and

Milton Berle's Show of Shows


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> You are making me think of more!  Galloping Gourmet, I love Lucy, Dick Van Dyke, Leave it to Beaver, The Munsters, Addams Family, Ozzie and Harriet, Hee Haw, Beverly Hillbillies.  You'll probably never believe it, but I actually did spend a lot of time outside, playing!  Looking at my list, it's hard to believe!  LOL  Of course most TV watching was in the evenings.
> 
> Barbara



With the exception of the two cooking shows and the Little Rascals, all television was done in the evenings.  The only thing on in the afternoon was 'the stories', and those were boring with a capital B.  The Foreign Film Festival was on Saturday afternoons.    We all played outside after school and all day during the summer.  We only watched tv from 7pm till 9pm.
Our lists are so long because we all watched whatever the prime time show of the evening was...regardless.  We also watched either all NBC, CBS or ABC for the entire evening.  Who wanted to get up to change the channel?  We put on one channel at 7pm and left it on till we went to bed, suffering through all the commercials.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2008)

I also loved watching The Bowery Boys and the Abbott and Costello Show.  Loved Costello....what a riot.  I liked the 3 Stooges, too.   Pretty sure those were all reruns when I was watching them.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Oh, more...
> 
> The Jackie Gleason Show and
> 
> Milton Berle's Show of Shows



I'm pretty sure Jackie Gleason came on late in the evening.  My brother and I shared a room with bunkbeds.  If we put our heads at the foot of the bed and propped our pillows just so, we were able to see the television in the living room.  That's how I watched Jackie Gleason and I'm pretty sure Ed Sullivan, too.  I must have been about 6 or so..


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 21, 2008)

All the ones mentioned plus I loved the Johnny Quest cartoons. Three's Company. Don't laugh but I liked The Love Boat.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2008)

Johnny Quest was the one with Hagi, right?

What about Penelope Pitstop?  Snidely Whiplash?  Courageous Cat?????  Minute Mouse??
Top Cat???
Alice the Goon from Popyeye??
Does anyone remember Kimba the White Lion?
George of the Jungle??

How about the Banana Splits??

Does anyone remember a cartoon where the characters were actually marionettes?  They were dressed in military outfits and seemed to be on missions all the time.  

What about Land of the Giants??   They were always carrying around a huge safety pin with a bunch of string like it was a grappling hook.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I'm pretty sure Jackie Gleason came on late in the evening. My brother and I shared a room with bunkbeds. If we put our heads at the foot of the bed and propped our pillows just so, we were able to see the television in the living room. That's how I watched Jackie Gleason and I'm pretty sure Ed Sullivan, too. I must have been about 6 or so..


 

Those shows were 8:00 PM shows.

I also loved Abbot and Costello.  Their "Who's On First?" is my alll time favorite.

Also watched Laurel and Hardy every morning before school.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Those shows were 8:00 PM shows.
> 
> I also loved Abbot and Costello.  Their "Who's On First?" is my alll time favorite.
> 
> Also watched Laurel and Hardy every morning before school.



Abbot and Costello and the Limberger Cheese was my favourite.  They had a lunch counter..and Abbot was the guy behind the counter.  Costello was in the kitchen.  Customer orders a limberger cheese sandwich.  Stinky was kept under a cake dome and every time Costello tried to remove the cheese and offensive aroma knocked him down.  Naturally, Abbot was loosing patience and kept after him to 'get in with that limberger cheese, already'.  Costello's response was "if you think I'm getting in here with this cheese, you're craaaaaaazy".   Priceless.

My bedtime must have been 8pm if I was watching Gleason in bed.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm older, I got to stay up late.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 21, 2008)

Lassie and Gentle Ben, Brady Bunch, Eddie's Father, 
Gillian's Island, Partridge Family,


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 21, 2008)

A lot of people don't know that The Flintstones was originally made for adults.  It was shown Sunday nights, and it was based on The Honeymooners (another of my favorites, in reruns).  I believe The Jetsons may have been marketed for adults as well.

Also, did you know that Star Trek was based on the show Wagon Train? They are both basically anthology shows that take place in a different local every week, with a core or regular characters and many guests.

Barbara


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 21, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Lassie and Gentle Ben, Brady Bunch, Eddie's Father,
> Gillian's Island, Partridge Family,



Mrs Livingston!!!!!!!  I loved that show, too!   I loved how she called him "Mist Eddie's fadda".   And hip Norm...?  and Kooky Tina..?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 21, 2008)

I just remembered a good one, Flipper OMG I loved that littles boys life with his very own pet dolphin and living by the ocean.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 21, 2008)

Did anyone watch Doogie Howser M.D.?


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 21, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Did anyone watch Doogie Howser M.D.?


 
LOL, that was our oldest knickname, doogie. WAS his hero


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 21, 2008)

I LOVED CHiPs!!!! 
My friend and I pretended to be married to Ponch and Jon. I got Ponch. 
Saw a bio on biography channel about erik estrada last night and i just giggled the whole time. 

Little House on the Prairie
Dallas
Muppet Show
Sesame Street
Wonder Years
Cheers 
Cosby
remember Alf?
Different Strokes
Facts of Life
Blossom
Married w/ Children
Love Boat
Brady Bunch
reruns of lots of shows....
Gilligan's island
I love Lucy
I dream of Jeannie
Bewitched


I'm sure I'll think of TONS after I stop this list.....


----------



## Constance (Aug 21, 2008)

OK...I'm older than you guys, but that's all right.

Roy Rogers and Dale Evans
Gene Autrey
I Love Lucy
The Lone Ranger
Superman


----------



## sattie (Aug 21, 2008)

Bewitched
Gilligan's Island
I Love Lucy
Felix the Cat
Scooby Doo
Midnight Special with WOLF MAN JACK!
Saturday Night Wrestling.... remember the Von Erichs???
HR Puff n Stuff
New Zoo Review
Segmund the Seamonster

Lordy.... talk about blast from the past!!!


----------



## jabbur (Aug 22, 2008)

No one has mentioned Dark Shadows!  I can remember running down the street after getting off the school bus to make it home in time to watch!  Most of my other faves have already been mentioned.  One thing I find sad is the lack of theme songs these days.  We sang those silly songs all the time.  I guess Gilligans Island would be the ultimate memory.  My friends and I would play different characters and set up our own stories to play make-believe around the neighborhood.  If we weren't Gilligan's Island we were Huck Finn characters!  What memories!


----------



## sattie (Aug 22, 2008)

Yea, we would do that to jabbur.... all except we acted out the Godzilla and King Kong movies. I remember I was always Rodan... the terradactyl (sp?). I always loved being the monsters with wings!  I hated when King Kong would win over Godzilla.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 22, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> ...Top Cat???...
> 
> ...Does anyone remember Kimba the White Lion?
> George of the Jungle??...
> ...


I loved Top Cat, Kimba the White Lion, and George of the Jungle!  Also Tennessee Tuxedo, Bullwinkle, and the Saturday morning Looney Toons cartoons that included Daffy Duck, the one with the sheep dog and wolf (one of them was Sam and the other Ralph) who fought all day and then clocked out a the end of the day, Pepe LePew, Taz, etc.  There was also a cute one for awhile with a little sheep who would cry out, "It's the woolif, it's the woolif!"

I never saw Land of the Giants as a kid, but my husband bought the whole series and we have been watching them.  

There was a show I loved on Saturday mornings that had a similar name.  Land of the Lost.



jabbur said:


> No one has mentioned Dark Shadows!...


I almost wrote this one down and then forgot!  That was the only "soap" my mom or I ever watched.  It was so campy that it was great!

Barbara


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 22, 2008)

Dark Shadows..................  I've had a thing for vampyres since I was in 2nd grade.  I never really got what that show was about back then, but  I loved the way they'd cover their bite wounds with a scarf.


----------



## Lynd (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm an 80s child, loved all the cartoons!


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 22, 2008)

can't remember the name of this one, but Grocho Marx hosted it, he would mortify or make fun of the contestants, I thought it was really funny..


----------



## middie (Aug 22, 2008)

Saturday morning Looney Toons 
Family Ties
Growing Pains
The Muppets
Wrestling every Saturday (or Sunday)
The Facts of Life
The Great Space Coaster ( I think I'm the only one who remembers that show )
The Flinstones
Mama's Family

just to name a few


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 22, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> can't remember the name of this one, but Grocho Marx hosted it, he would mortify or make fun of the contestants, I thought it was really funny..


"You bet your life". Remember that stupid duck dropping down?

Here are some favorites of mine that haven't been mentioned.

These aired in the afternoon when I was watching them:
The Amos & Andy Show (should be shown again -- maybe on PBS)
Our Gang
Our Miss Brooks
The Life of Riley
The Phil Silvers (Remember Sgt. Bilko)
People Are Funny (Art Linkletter -- Kids say the darndest things)​Nighttime "can't wait" shows:
Alfred Hitchcock
The Twilight Zone
The Jack Benny Show
The Red Skelton Show (worth mentioning twice)
The Wonderful World of Disney (remember Davie Crockett?!)​


----------



## smoke king (Aug 22, 2008)

(hey hey we're the) Monkees !!

Get Smart

Gilliagans Island

Man-I am _OLD_ !!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 22, 2008)

Little Rascals; Three Stoges; Bugs Bunny; Woody Woodpecker; Cheers; Night Rider; Wolf; Z; B.J. and the Bear; WKRP; Taxi; Lavergne & Shirley; Good Times; Jeffersons; Tom & Jerry; Grape Ape (lol); What's Happening; ...dang, I waytched alot of TV.....Mr Wizzard; This Old House; Justin Wilson; Yan Can Cook.....


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 22, 2008)

smoke king said:


> (hey hey we're the) Monkees !!
> 
> Get Smart
> 
> ...


 
Ha ha, those were good ones.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow.....I got some reading of posts to catch up on.....can't right now gotta run to the Dentist......can't wait to see what you guys said.


----------



## Foodfiend (Aug 22, 2008)

My fave's growing up were: Hogan's Heroes, McLeod, McMillan & Wife, Mannix, Mission Impossible, Hawaii 5-0, Ironside, Wonderful World of Disney, Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom, Baa Baa Black Sheep (which later turned into Black Sheep Squadron), The Bugs Bunny/Road Runner Show, Tom & Jerry, Battle of The Planets, Thundercats, He-Man, She-Ra, Bewitched, I Dream of Jeannie, Brady Bunch, Gilligan's Island, Emergency, Adam-12.  Can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 22, 2008)

skilletlicker said:


> "You bet your life". Remember that stupid duck dropping down?
> 
> Here are some favorites of mine that haven't been mentioned.
> 
> ...



Watched all of the above too - plus had a Davie Crockett t-shirt -!!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 22, 2008)

many of the above, especially Dark Shadows and Johnny Quest!  
And Sealab 2020, and that Sat. am show with the chimpanzee version of Columbo...
And UFO.... 
and Green Acres and Petticoat Junction and Courtship of Eddie's Father
and Please Don't Eat The Daisies and Buffy, Jody, Mr French (forget the show name)
and Mr Ed and the Andy Griffith Show and and and.........

Remember fine tuning the foil flagged rabbit ears?
Remember when ANY fairly clear picture with understandable sound was an 
acceptable channel to watch.... and if it was a really really good show, it could even
do the never ending vertical scroll thing the entire time? (Except for when it mysteriously
stopped scrolling for the Shake and Bake commercials.....) 

I laugh about the INCREDIBLE QUALITY OF HIGH DEF TV.... because I remember how it used to be, LOLOL!


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 22, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> Remember fine tuning the foil flagged rabbit ears?
> Remember when ANY fairly clear picture with understandable sound was an
> acceptable channel to watch.... and if it was a really really good show, it could even
> do the never ending vertical scroll thing the entire time? (Except for when it mysteriously
> ...


 
I remember when a running vacuum cleaner would make the picture fuzzy.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 22, 2008)

LOL, use to hate watching the test patterns that were on !


----------



## jeninga75 (Aug 22, 2008)

OOh, I can't believe I forgot Land of The Lost... which they are making a remake of...


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 22, 2008)

jeninga75 said:


> OOh, I can't believe I forgot Land of The Lost... which they are making a remake of...


 
sleestack!!


----------



## deelady (Aug 22, 2008)

oh I use to always watch that show!
other favs.... Alf....Smurfs...Lavern and Shirley...Mork and Mindy...The Muppet Show...Greatest American Hero...Of course I love Lucy and still watch it as well as still watch Little House on the Prarie! lol now my 1 1/2 yr old loves to watch it as well! Funny think for a 1 yr old to enjoy....


How could I have forgotten Little rascals And Gilligans!!

LOL Jeenkins I hated when someone was vacuming and the piture would go out as well as taking turns on who holds and adjusts the rabbit ears till the lines went away...at least most of them! Wow technology has come a long ways hasn't it! Wonder where it will be when my daughter is my age...can't imagine!!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 22, 2008)

So many more of my favorites have been named, like Get Smart and Bonanza, and I have thought of others like F-Troop, The Big Valley, Second Hundred Years, and It's About Time.  I also loved watching old movies (like "Gaslight," "Mildred Pearce," "I Want to Live," and "A Summer Place" with my mom).  I have to stop adding to my list!  You'd think I did nothing but watch TV, but as I said I played outside a lot, I listened to music (mostly my mom's old albums from the 50s and early 60s), and I read voraciously!  Watching old movies and reruns of old shows with my mom was actually a good bonding time, as we talked a lot during the commercials and we discussed them as they played too.

Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 23, 2008)

bowlingshirt said:


> All in the Family


 
Loved this show but I actually wasn't allowed to watch it by my father, however, my mom let me so we'd watch it till we heard him coming into the house and I'd jump up and turn it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 23, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> My favorites were *Bewitched*, I Dream of Jeannie, The Twilight Zone, The Monroes, Gunsmoke, *Gilligan's Island*, *The Flintstones*, The Jetsons, *Brady Bunch*, The Partridge Family, Love American Style, and After School Specials. As a little older teen I loved *The Waltons, Little House on the Prairie* (now buying the DVD sets of those two), Father Murphy, Sunday Night Mystery Movie (which included Columbo, McLeod, McMillan and Wife, and later Hec Ramsey, and Quincy M.E.). I'm not sure if this came on during my teens or just after, but I also loved Highway to Heaven.
> 
> Barbara


 
Those highlighted were also my favorites Barbara. I did watch I Dream of Jeannie some and The Partridge Family a few times. Some of the others I never heard of.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 23, 2008)

Of all those that you all have listed besides what I posted above I also loved....

The Jeffersons
Good Times
Happy Days
I Love Lucy
The Little Rascals
The Adams Family
The Meunsters
The Carol Burnett Show
The Lone Ranger
Leave it to Beaver
Abbott & Costello Movies on Saturdays and Sundays
Welcome Back Kotter
Lavern & Shirley
Alf
Mork & Mindy
Plus just about any cartoon that was on t.v. 

What about Wild Kindom and Disney Movies .... I think they were on Saturday nights but I remember all us kids settling in on the floor to watch in front of the console t.v. 

Remember Planet of the Apes....I never saw anyone mention that one and I loved it. Along with Bozo Circus.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 24, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> ...What about Wild Kindom and Disney Movies ....


I loved them too!  Even though they don't show Wonderful World of Disney anymore, I still watch Disney movies.  If people saw our DVD collection they would think we had kids, as quite a few of them are Disney!

Barbara


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 25, 2008)

"De plane, de plane!"


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 25, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> "De plane, de plane!"


 
I forgot about that one.........Fantasy Island right?


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, LOL.


----------



## The Z (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW!

So many classic shows have been listed here.  With almost every post I'm nodding my head thinking, "yeah, I watched that, too".  Things were different back in the day, when we only had a handful of channels from which to choose.  I think producers actually had to think a bit more about what they were putting on television because the competition was greater.  Nowadays just about any old crapola will find its way onto TV.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 25, 2008)

FTW.........

Sha Na Na!


ROTF


----------



## QSis (Aug 25, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I LOVED CHiPs!!!!
> My friend and I pretended to be married to Ponch and Jon. I got Ponch.
> Saw a bio on biography channel about erik estrada last night and i just giggled the whole time.
> 
> ....


 
LOL, Suzi!  My friend wrote entire blue-books full of stories where she and I were married to Kelly and Scottie (Robert Culp and Bill Cosby) in I Spy.  I wanted Scottie, thankfully, since she was smitten with Kelly.

Later, I had a serious crush on Captain James T. Kirk, and left Scottie in the past.

As an adult, I got rid of all that silly kid stuff, and fell in love with Robert Urich in Spenser for Hire.  I'm still not over HIM.

Lee


----------



## *amy* (Aug 25, 2008)

I still remember watching American Bandstand with Dick Clark.  And...

I love lucy
Twilight Zone
The Outer Limits (Don't try to adjust your TV station)
Mary Tyler Moore
Rhoda (Hello. This is Carlton your doorman)
Designing Woman
Maude
Alfred Hitchcock
A sci fi show (can't remember the name - but recall an episode with an earwick - shudder, lol)
My grandma use to let me stay up & watch Jack Paar or was it Steve Allen?)
Happy Days
The Waltons
Little House on the Prairie (& that mean little Nellie Olsen lol)
Knots Landing 
Dallas (Who Shot JR? LOL)


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 25, 2008)

I remember watching 99% of all those listed and yeah, isn't it amazing how much good TV there was with so few channels. I am of the TV generation  LOL 

How about: 
The Banana Splits
Lidsville
Danger Mouse
The Bugaloos
The Lucy Show
Here's Lucy
Yogi and Friends
George of the Jungle
Casper the friendly Ghost (Wendy Witch, Baby Huey)
M*A*S*H*


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 1, 2008)

I had bought the first season of M.A.S.H. on VHS for myself and my son got hooked on it. That was back in 2003. He aventually lost his enthusiasum after buying the sixth season on DVD, but he was so wild about it that one year for his birthday I sent him to a relatives for a 2 night sleep over while I decorated his room to look like a M.A.S.H. tent.
I took over 50 yards of unbleached muslin and spray painted it to look camoflauge (sp?), made cutain, blanket to match and I even spray painted his computer desk to match. Hung a camoflauge mosquito net over his bed. And than I was able to get some M.A.S.H. related stuff on E Bay to add to the decor.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

I remember Cptain Kangaroo........and how Rabbit was always outsmarting him and Mr. GreenJeans........those were warm, safe shows for young children.......I also remember seeing "The Wizard of Oz" and being fascinated and scared by the tornado and the wicked witch of the West......and then laughing at Carol Burnett in "Once Upon a Mattress"..........yep, I'm getting close to the blue hair dye club..........(jest kidding.....actually no grays yet------probably radioactive from all the years of living overseas!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 1, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> I remember Cptain Kangaroo........and how Rabbit was always outsmarting him and Mr. GreenJeans....


 
I fogot about Captain Kangaroo!! I used to watch that every morning when I was in grade school!


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

I watched Capt. Kangaroo every morning before school, too!


----------



## sichuan dingdong (Sep 1, 2008)

*me too*

what was up with all of those ping pong balls?


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 1, 2008)

sichuan dingdong said:


> what was up with all of those ping pong balls?



Bunny Rabbit was sadistic and I used to rock with laughter when they'd dive bomb poor Capt. K, and how he'd connive to get the huge bunch of carrots away from the poor, gullible man..........he didn't stand a chance against whiskers, big ears, and a cottontail


----------



## Claire (Sep 2, 2008)

What a walk down memory lane!  My dad was stationed in Germany when I was 10 for three years, and I missed many of the shows mentioned, only saw them in reruns many years later!  My personal favorite family show was after I was an adult, and I liked The Waltons.  Many years later I became friends with a family who lived near Earl Hamner and we've eaten at The Dew Drop Inn!  But I loved that show.


----------

